# Soviet/Russian Documents and materials



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2009)

Thread for documents and materials for russian theator of war. Like all the other ones please feel free to add more as I am very limited in this area.

Enjoy!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## DBII (Dec 23, 2009)

I read the Kursk paper earlier while reseaching for the GRP Build. Nice find. 

DBII


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2009)

DBII said:


> I read the Kursk paper earlier while reseaching for the GRP Build. Nice find.
> 
> DBII



Thanks DBII!!!!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Dec 23, 2009)

Thanks Paul, the Night Ops one was excellent!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 23, 2009)

vikingBerserker said:


> Thanks Paul, the Night Ops one was excellent!



Thanks VB!!!  Wish I had more to post on the russian front, seems hard to find.


----------



## mudpuppy (Dec 24, 2009)

Thanks Paul; looking forward to reading these during the holiday.
Derek


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 24, 2009)

mudpuppy said:


> Thanks Paul; looking forward to reading these during the holiday.
> Derek



Thanks Derek!!!!


----------



## Micdrow (Aug 15, 2020)

Couple of documents post war 1946-48 on Soviet Aircraft performance and armament.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 14, 2022)

Micdrow said:


> Thread for documents and materials for russian theator of war. Like all the other ones please feel free to add more as I am very limited in this area.
> 
> Enjoy!!!!


Soviet SA-18 short range air defence missle operator and maintenance manual:





Soviet SA-18 and 9K35 short range air defence missle operator and maintenance manual


SA-18 operator and maintenance manual including theory of operation reproduced from other public website, sharing only for interest and with no profit. SA-18 of the Soviet Union shares a similar theory of operation with FIM-92, and plays a role like FIM-92 stringer in US army. Range: 5km...



ww2aircraft.net




Soviet early 1980s 150km 19ZH6 radar textbook manual:





Soviet early 1980s 150km 19ZH6 radar textbook manual


Soviet early 1980s 150km 19ZH6 radar textbook manual. thanks to Mr.Springrose. It's an export or de-rated version of radar used on export version of early S300, which were used in Eastern Europe. Specifications frequency: 2 850 … 3 200 MHz (E/F-Band) pulse repetition time (PRT): 0.7 or 1.3 ms...



ww2aircraft.net




Soviet early P18 and P14 radar theory manual thanks to Mr.Springrose:





Soviet early P18 and P14 radar theory manual thanks to Mr.Springrose


P14 radar was a long-range meter-wave radar. Introduced 1959 No. built ~2,000 Type Early warning Frequency VHF RPM 2-6 rpm Range 400 kilometers (250 miles) Altitude 30,000 meters ; 65,000 meters high beam (98,000 feet; 200,000 feet) Diameter 33 meters Azimuth 360 degrees Elevation 12/17 degrees...



ww2aircraft.net





Public available WWII V2 and Soviet 9K72 short-range rocket operation and maintenance manuals:





Public available WWII V2 and Soviet 9K72, US redstone short-range rocket, Vanguard satellite launcher operation and maintenance manuals


V2 rocket is a WWII short-range rocket, the first FUNCTIONAL large liquid rocket, which is regarded as the ancestor of modern space tech. Specifications Mass 12,500 kg (27,600 lb) Length 14 m (45 ft 11 in) Diameter 1.65 m (5 ft 5 in) Warhead 1,000 kg (2,200 lb); Amatol (explosive weight: 910...



ww2aircraft.net




Public available 1970s Soviet S25 or SA1 Berkut short-to-medium-range SAM Missile Operator and Maintenance Manuals:





Public available 1970s Soviet S25 or SA1 Berkut short-to-medium-range SAM Missile Operator and Maintenance Manuals


SA1 was the 1st Soviet anti-aircraft missile in 1951, developed from a WWII German anti-aircraft missile Waterfall. The system's performance could be regarded as a fixed-base version of MIM-23 Hawk. The system remained in service until 1982, having made many times of upgrade. The first V-300...



ww2aircraft.net




Public available 1970s Soviet SA2 or S75 Dvina Missile Operator and Maintenance Manuals:





Public available 1970s Soviet SA2 or S75 Dvina Missile Operator and Maintenance Manuals


Soviet SA2 or S75 Dvina Missile was the first mobile anti-aircraft missile of the Soviet Union from 1957. Specifications (V-750 ) Mass 2,300 kg (5,100 lb) Length 10,600 mm (420 in) Diameter 700 mm (28 in) Warhead Frag-HE Warhead weight 200 kg (440 lb) Detonation mechanism Command Propellant...



ww2aircraft.net




Public available 1970s Soviet SA3 or S125 Neva Pechora Missile Operator and Maintenance Manuals:





Public available 1970s Soviet SA3 or S125 Neva Pechora Missile Operator and Maintenance Manuals


Soviet SA3 or S125 Dvina Missile was the first solid anti-aircraft missile of the Soviet Union from 1959. Its early warning system is powered by a very old meter-wave radar P18. In extreme circumstances, it could even guided by a telescope! Specifications (V-601) Mass 953 kg Length 6.09 m...



ww2aircraft.net




Public available Soviet SA4 operation and maintenance manuals, plus its development tech description - sorted out from public websites:





Public available Soviet SA4 operation and maintenance manuals, plus its development tech description - sorted out from public websites


SA4 was a mobile medium-range sam developed in 1960s. Specifications (9M331[1]) Mass 2,453 kg (5,408 lb) Length 8.784 m (28 ft 10 in) Diameter 86 cm (2 ft 10 in) Warhead Frag-HE Warhead weight 150 kg (330 lb) Detonation mechanism contact and proximity fuzes Propellant...



ww2aircraft.net




Public available 1970s Soviet SA5 or S200 Gammon Missile plus Obsolete 1970s S225 Missile Operator and Maintenance Manual:





Public available 1970s Soviet SA5 or S200 Gammon Missile plus Obsolete 1970s S225 Missile Operator and Maintenance Manual


Thanks to Mr. Springrose who shared them on a public website, there's a set of 1970s S200 and Obsolete S225 long-range anti-aircraft missile manuals. S200 is a 180km long-range anti-aircraft missile, which is the largest one in the world. It was designed to deal with SR71 blackbird. In late...



ww2aircraft.net




Public available 1970s Soviet SA8 or 9K33 Osa Missile and related development missiles Operator and Maintenance Manuals plus a laser-guided concept:





Public available 1970s Soviet SA8 or 9K33 Osa Missile and related development missiles Operator and Maintenance Manuals plus a laser-guided concept


Soviet SA8 is a short range anti-aircraft missile. Specifications (OSA-AKM) Mass 17.5 tonnes Length 9.14 m Width 2.75 m Height 4.20 m (radar mast stowed) Crew 5 soldiers Main armament 6 9M33, 9M33M1, 9M33M2 or 9M33M3 missiles Engine D20K300 diesel Ground clearance 400 mm Operational range 30 km...



ww2aircraft.net





P&W JT8D/Volvo RM8 Engine Early Version Manuals, and early AL-31 engine 1980s manual and partial drawing - for non-profrofitable historic ref:





P&W JT8D/Volvo RM8 Engine 1960s Early version Maintenance Manuals with ipc, and early AL-31 engine 1980s manual and partial drawing


JT8D was researched by the P&W company and was fashioned in 1960s, being used by many early jets at that time, including Douglas DC-9, French Dassault Mercure, and later Sweden Saab-37 fighter, Boeing 737-200 etc, most of which were in fashion in 1960s, but begun to retire in 1990s, most of...



ww2aircraft.net




1960s Early Soviet Turbofan tech Engine NK-8 and D30 maintenance manuals and illustrated parts catalogue ( IPC ), for historical ref only:





1960s Early Soviet Turbofan tech Engine NK-8 and D30 maintenance manuals and illustrated parts catalogue ( IPC ), for historical ref only


NK-8 and D-30 jet engines are early LOW-BYPASS Soviet turbofan engines for passenger jets, which were developed and used in 1960. They're all low-bypass early turbofan engines developed by USSR in 1960s, with similar tech and performance with American JT3D and JT8D engines. NK-8 and D-30 engines...



ww2aircraft.net




MIG-15 UTI original AFM and AMM in 3 volumes:





MiG-15 UTI manuals


American manual developed from captured MiG-15 aircraft including visual indications on how to identify if it is a Rolls RD-45 Nene or VK-1 powered aircraft. Also covers difference in engine power between Nene and VK-1



ww2aircraft.net

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## m13katyusa2020 (May 28, 2022)

Ukraine 1960s Antonov An-26 AFM, AMM(SRM included), WDM, SDS, CMM, TSM and IPC:





Ukraine 1960s Antonov An-26 public AFM, AMM, SRM, WDM, SDS, CMM, TSM and IPC, plus photographer version An-30 AMM in ATA chapters


An-26 is an old light transporter which could just transport a 4-ton Humvee for 2000km, was developed by Antonov in early 1960s, widely used in Russia and Ukraine. It has been out of production from Soviet Union era and planned to be replaced by An-32. An-26 is the aft-door modification of...



ww2aircraft.net




1970s Soviet IL76T Classic Civil Version with Low Bypass D30 AFM AMM SRM IPC production ended 1997, for historical ref only:





1970s Soviet IL76T Classic Civil Version with Low Bypass D30 AFM AMM SRM IPC production ended 1997, for historical ref only


IL-76T is a 1970s Soviet transport aircraft, with a MTOW of 190tons. IL-76T is a civilized version of IL-76, and it had removed all of the military equipment, and used for civil transportation. The Classic IL-76 equipped with low-bypass D30 engine in this thread, have been out of production...



ww2aircraft.net




Publicly available Soviet Union Tank Manuals Thread - including Tank guns:





Publicly available Soviet Union Tank Manuals and drawings Thread - T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tanks including Tank chasis and guns


In this thread I would post the public available soviet tank manuals, The thread will include: Soviet T-34, IS, T-54, T-62, T-64, T-72, and T-80 tank public-available manuals, adding English compatible retired Chieftain and retired Challenger 1 tank 1980s unclassified manuals for reference...



ww2aircraft.net


----------

